# ping regedit commands not working



## abhishek (Nov 4, 2005)

i am having probems using the regedit ping commands which i give through start-run and the command.but just a black blank screen appears and nothin 
happens.
 i am also facing problems switchin user accounts whereby clickin on the switch users have no effect.


----------



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

when you use xp you go to start then run and type cmd and then click ok and you get the dos or command prompt which has a flashing cursor where you should be able to type a useful command for networking is ipconfig when someone is having trouble connecting to the internet it is useful to do the ipconfig command and find out what the default gateway is and try to ping it for example the default gateway may be listed as 192.168.1.1 type ping 192.168.1.1 if you get 4 replies such as 4 packets sent 4 packets received 0 packets lost you have a good ping that shows a connection between you computer and either your modem or router.


----------



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

when you use xp you go to start then run and type cmd and then click ok and you get the dos or command prompt which has a flashing cursor where you should be able to type a useful command for networking is ipconfig when someone is having trouble connecting to the internet it is useful to do the ipconfig command and find out what the default gateway is and try to ping it for example the default gateway may be listed as 192.168.1.1 type ping 192.168.1.1 if you get 4 replies such as 4 packets sent 4 packets received 0 packets lost you have a good ping that shows a connection between you computer and either your modem or router.


----------

